# Tastenkombination TwinCAT PLC Control



## HK09 (16 August 2010)

Moin, 

gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle mit allen Tastenkombinationen für Beckhoff Twincat PLC Control?


----------



## Verpolt (16 August 2010)

Hallo,


vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter


http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...00/html/Bt_BX9000_AdressSystemManager.htm&id=


Suchleiste: tasten kombinationen... --Anhang--Tastenkombinationen.

Grüße


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

@Verpolt:

Dein Link passt nicht.

@HK09:

Versuchs mal damit:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...ntrol/html/tcplcctrl_addkeyboard.htm&id=11488


----------



## Paradox (26 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage zu den Tastaturkürzel.
Irgedwie finde ich auf der Seite von Beckhoff keine zu ST...

Leider hab ich es vergessen mir diese zu notieren, vll kann mir ja hier jemand weiter helfen.
Wenn ich in ST z.B. einen Timer angelegt habe, z.B. TON_1 : TON, dann gibt es doch irgendeine Tastenkombination, nachdem ich TON_1 aufgerufen habe, alle Ein- und Ausgänge des Bausteins automatisch hinschreibt.
Weiß noch jemand wie die ist?

Also es soll quasi dann erscheinen TON_1(IN:= TRUE, PT:= T#10s, Q=> , ET=> ).
Und diese in Klammer stehenden Parameter schreibt TwinCat doch irgendwie selbstständig hin, wenn man weiß wie...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Juli 2016)

Taste F2 ruft die Liste zum einfügen auf.
Dann unter lokale Variablen.


----------

